# I love brackish water



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Had a great day fishing a brackish spot of the Escambia yesterday Im not gonna say exactly where because it was that great from my opinion. Caught a sheepshead, black drum 8 redfish, a stingray, whole bunch of croakers and silver trout, a couple of spot, and a largemouth bass all in the same spot. All fish were caught on shrimp except the bass which was caught with a saltwater rattle trap reeling as fast a physically possible. For some reason they wouldn't even taste the mullet or gulp's I tried using


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you had a great day out on the water fishing the lower Escambia river delta area. I told you you could catch just about anything there.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah you definetly were right I plan to go back as soon as possible


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your catches cornflake


----------

